# Ice Fishing Gloves Recommendation & how to keep hands warm



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

Looking for new ice fishing gloves. I have some Simms half fingers, and some Fish Monkey Tundra Premiums. Both have the same issues where my finger tips get way too cold when wet when bucket hopping.
I like the looks of the Simms challengers, or the Prodry gloves as well, but not sure how warm they are, or how waterproof they actually are.

Would like some "waterproof gloves" this year when bucket hopping. Curious what gloves you use, how you keep your hands from getting wet, or if you do get them wet, how you keep them warm. Hands peeled bad last year from the wet and cold...don't want that happening again.


----------



## Resinater (Apr 7, 2020)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> Looking for new ice fishing gloves. I have some Simms half fingers, and some Fish Monkey Tundra Premiums. Both have the same issues where my finger tips get way too cold when wet when bucket hopping.
> I like the looks of the Simms challengers, or the Prodry gloves as well, but not sure how warm they are, or how waterproof they actually are.
> 
> Would like some "waterproof gloves" this year when bucket hopping. Curious what gloves you use, how you keep your hands from getting wet, or if you do get them wet, how you keep them warm. Hands peeled bad last year from the wet and cold...don't want that happening again.


You can buy all the fancy gloves you want that you’ll never be satisfied with been there done that. Here’s the plumbers solution from 25 years of service plumbing outdoors every winter. Wet cold hands is something that I know all to well. I put on a black nitril disposable rubber glove on. then stick a toe warmer to the back of my hand and palm and put another rubber glove over it. A regular hand warmer on the back of your hand and palm works well too in between the layer of rubber glove. Just have to poke a few air holes in the top layer glove so the hand/toe warmer breaths or leave a little corner of the warmer stick out. You will need to get a little air to the warmers for them to work. I think the toe warmers work best for this they tend to stay in one spot better. Good luck and happy warm hands


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in for this one
My hands are only thing tha that'll make me give.. Get to the point anymore that they hurt like hell. Think one too many times of fishing without them for years and years...


----------



## Spade (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't know how you are about modifying something for your use. I trap beaver, my hands are in the water for several hours even trapping thru the ice, so I use the full length gauntlets. What I use is called Polar Paw Insulated gauntlets. I cut off the area above my wrist and had the wife sew a hem on them. These gloves are 100% waterproof and there warm. I use them for ice fishing and plowing snow on the ATV. Only thing I don't like is when you get a bite everyone knows do the red gloves. The Edmont Wilson insulated gauntlets would work as well.
Here is a link to them:
Water Trapping Gauntlets & Gloves | F&T Fur Harvester's Trading Post (fntpost.com)


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

I found putting on lotion before helped a bit. Also would carry 3 pairs of gloves to swap them as they day went on if my hands were feeling cold from the wet....there has to be a better way than that lol. Nitrite gloves don't work for me in the winter. I sweat then they get cold


----------



## Joe_Mamacitas_Rack67 (5 mo ago)

M's Kispiox Rain Glove by far the best gloves I've used for ice fishing, they're tight to my hands, they keep me warm, I'veput them in water and they clean and dry very well. HIGHLY highly recommend them


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

My 2 cents is get a pair of wool fingerless gloves and a large pair of mittens. Wool is warm and dries fast. I've tried grabbing fish that get off at the hole and completely gotten my hand wet. I just take it off, ring it out, shake it a few times and put it back on and it'll dry pretty quick.
On cold days my large mitts slide right over them and right off.
If my hand happens to get really cold (let's say I need to retie on a cold windy day) I'll stick my hand down the neck of my shirt and hold it on my bare shoulder for a minute. I have not needed a hand warmer for 40 years this why. 
I should add that I have never been in a shanty in my life and never plan on it. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

jimbo said:


> My 2 cents is get a pair of wool fingerless gloves and a large pair of mittens. Wool is warm and dries fast. I've tried grabbing fish that get off at the hole and completely gotten my hand wet. I just take it off, ring it out, shake it a few times and put it back on and it'll dry pretty quick.
> On cold days my large mitts slide right over them and right off.
> If my hand happens to get really cold (let's say I need to retie on a cold windy day) I'll stick my hand down the neck of my shirt and hold it on my bare shoulder for a minute. I have not needed a hand warmer for 40 years this why.
> I should add that I have never been in a shanty in my life and never plan on it.
> ...


Bought a pair of oversized mitts as back up, and a pair of thinner waterproof gloves by fish monkey. Apparently not super warm, but a bit easier to use, and have that water proofing material on them. Going to see if those fish monkey glove hold up during steelhead season this November. if they do, I'd think they'd handle ice fishing no problem.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

One guy I know put one of them round Coleman heaters in his bucket. (I would assume on low or whatever, don’t know hot they get to melt plastic, but his wasn’t melting and there was nothing else in bucket while going, just putting that out there lol)I asked why are your hands over your bucket, didn’t realize he had a heater in it lol


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Back in the 70s when i was young, i had a smudge pot lit in my bucket on cold days. 
I found it was too heavy and took up too much room. Also not real affective with your hands not holding your rod.
Ever think about 2 pairs of gloves? Wearing one set and keeping the other warm inside your bibs. Just change when needed

Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Your first answer was the best. Rubber nitrate gloves under any other glove is all you need. I learned this trick at work last winter.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm an older guy and still fish pretty old school. I forget you younger guys like reels on a short ice fishing rods. I guess reeling in a fish might be a cumbersome with a pair of mittens on.
Oh well, to each their own. 
Good luck this season

Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

there isn't a perfect glove. jersey gloves are good. get 3x or 4x parka. long sleeves cover hands old timer trick you'll learn after decades of bucket fishing.


----------



## WindRider (3 mo ago)

We also like fingerless wool gloves and then larger mittens so your hands fit inside. The wool gloves still work well even after getting wet, and having them fingerless makes it much easier for me to tie knots, or remove hooks. 

Nitrile gloves work too, but my hands sweat like crazy in them.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

How much do you size up to fit wool gloves under larger mittens? I've seen you guys have some waterproof mittens in stock as well. I Usually run size M gloves.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Setting on a wood box with a lit lantern kept my hands warm for decades.
Well ,when the fishing was slow anyways , or when I forced myself to stop and put my hands under the seat.
Sitting on gloves kept them hot too.


----------



## WindRider (3 mo ago)

CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder said:


> How much do you size up to fit wool gloves under larger mittens? I've seen you guys have some waterproof mittens in stock as well. I Usually run size M gloves.


I just size up 1 size. I usually just wear chopper mittens and that is to get out and back. When I am actually fishing, usually 1 hand is in a pocket and the other is jigging and I kind of just alternate. 

This is going to sound funny, but I wouldn't recommend our mittens for this usage. They are thinner and not going to be the best, they are a holdover product that we had sold on Amazon that was more geared towards skiers who don't need quite as much warmth.


----------



## CaughtMoreCatfishOnTinder (Oct 2, 2019)

WindRider said:


> I just size up 1 size. I usually just wear chopper mittens and that is to get out and back. When I am actually fishing, usually 1 hand is in a pocket and the other is jigging and I kind of just alternate.
> 
> This is going to sound funny, but I wouldn't recommend our mittens for this usage. They are thinner and not going to be the best, they are a holdover product that we had sold on Amazon that was more geared towards skiers who don't need quite as much warmth.


I appreciate your honesty. I want to be well geared up with different options this coming season. I'll end up writing a review on what ended up working best for me.


----------



## docbas (Dec 27, 2013)

I always carry at least 2 pair of gloves with me, if not 3. 1 pair I wear, 1 pair in pockets, and the 3rd pair inside my bibs against my chest. Hands get cold, trade gloves with the ones up against your chest. They will be nice and warm when you put them on.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

I find what works best is to give up fishing from the first Monday in December through April….


----------



## docbas (Dec 27, 2013)

Manolin said:


> I find what works best is to give up fishing from the first Monday in December through April….


BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!! 

I'd rather give up fishing the rest of the year!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

The heaviest nitrile gloves are good. I usually just use them only, but when it's brutal I will resort to a glove over top and most of the time it's just a $2 pair of fleece gloves. If you can find a pair of leather driving gloves - those are decent with the nitrile gloves under as well.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

IMO, one needs to have gloves for travel/setup and gloves for fishing. I fish outside the shack most of the time, and rarely do I ever wear a glove on my left (reeling) hand. I guess being big helps a lot in this case, as does wearing dark bibs and jacket which draws light. I keep the wind at my back and do everything I can to keep my head warm (stocking cap/hood). And, to be very clear, we rarely fish when the temps are below zero. The coldest day last year was when we went to Saginaw and it was 4 degrees when we exited the vehicle, but there wasn't a lot of wind that day so it made it tolerable to fish outside. 

I have the bulky Striker gloves for travel and setup, and then I use the wool FishMonkey gloves with the leather palms for fishing. Striker Ice Trekker bibs go a long way towards keeping me warm all day.


----------

